# Have you failed any classes because of SA?



## Purple Penguin (Oct 1, 2012)

-


----------



## Andres124 (Oct 23, 2012)

No, but in my college I registered for Mexican-American history class and I went to it sat down on the desk in the very back in the corner :lol this was the first day of classes. So the teacher went over her expectations of her class, and she said that we had to participate in answering her questions. Also that there is lot of presenting in the class. So after class I went to the office and droped the class. I hate classes where you have to participate or present I get so nervous.


----------



## Purple Penguin (Oct 1, 2012)

-


----------



## .95596 (Aug 24, 2012)

I was in a class in the spring of my sophomore year where the professor for whatever reason did not seem to like me, during office hours out of the blue he asked me where my father lived...surprised I said "at home...". He then proceeded to tell me that I was failing the course because I was not participating "enough" in class. He also gave me an F on a paper because I turned in 6 pages like he said on the syllabus and not ten like he "reportedly" emailed us, I had not received the email notification. Next day I dropped the course and it didn't matter because it wasn't related to my major since I was taking it was just a "fun class" a break from my science-based courses. After I dropped that class a tremendous weight was lifted!


----------



## mdiada (Jun 18, 2012)

a couple years ago, i signed up for a CNA class, hoping to eventually become a CNA and then an RN. well, the class was so nerve-wracking, because 90% of the class was the teacher demonstrating what we were to do with the mannequins, practicing, and then repeating what we were taught in front of everyone else. i actually left without the teacher knowing a couple times, and the college rule was, if you leave during class, then that's an automatic withdrawal. well, eventually i just couldn't take it and never went back because i was so nervous about getting in front of everyone else and messing up. so, yeah, i basically did fail due to SA.


----------



## Zil (Feb 5, 2011)

My lowest grade at university is in communication lol. I think I did pretty well on the class presentations(Was drunk once though) and I was doing a lot of written mistakes in the exams. 

I didn't fail, but if I had worked on my SA before class presentations maybe I would have gotten a better grade.


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Yeah, for my history study I had one class in which I had to work together in a group to write an essay. Of course I didn't dare to take any initiative to get myself into one of the groups, so I ended up in the most lazy and unmotivated group you can think of. Before I knew the communication had faded and we were terribly behind on scheme. Because of my SA I didn't dare to contact them to make a rescue plan, and I just let things delay even more. In the end I had no other option but to accept that I was not going to make it. So know I need to resit the class this spring in order to get my first year bull anyhow. It's rather sad because all my other grades were rather high, but well...


----------



## ShouNagatsuki (Oct 20, 2012)

I'm (usually) not anxious in public, I can fake confidence; it only occurs when I form an intimate/non-formal relationship or have a private meeting with a person. I had no problem with class discussion or debate, but when the teacher asked us to do an assignment in pair, here came my panic attack.


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

Sophomore World History in hs, so many oral reports.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

I failed one university subject (Psych 1002, lol), SA definitely did contribute, but it was mostly because I did not give a **** about the class.

I found the humanities subjects to be the absolute worst, like the OP described sitting around talking about some boring text. I'm so glad I decided to transfer/move in another direction. I honestly do not know how I passed those history/humanity subjects, about 10% was participation and I did not speak. My essays were pretty sub-par too, I rambled throughout them.


----------



## applesauce5482 (Apr 26, 2012)

i failed public speaking class haha


----------



## .95596 (Aug 24, 2012)

321kyle said:


> i failed public speaking class haha


At my university they count that class as an art elective. No way in hell would I wish that class on anyone.


----------



## vanishingpt (Mar 9, 2012)

A few of my classes are based on participation so it's a bit more pressure on me because sometimes the professors want instant answers and reactions to their questions, and I like to have a bit of time to think about what they're saying and process it so I can give them a refined response, instead of something that may be a bit incoherent or unclear... I just don't like being put on the spot.

I think one of my professors has noticed how quiet I am so he's trying to push me to talk more so I feel like they noticed my shyness and picks on me more... at least that's how it feels. I just get so nervous and blank out sometimes when they call on me... and I've had some break downs in front of them before so it's all more embarrassing. I just don't want to face them because I get reminded of the negative feelings.


----------



## Theking72 (Oct 26, 2012)

I don't worry about the speaking portion as much, but I have nearly failed every class that ever required an essay or in depth communication. I am told that I can write well, but I do not see it in my own work, all I see are my mistakes and worry about what my teacher will think. It gets to the point where I either need to be on the verge of passing out or higher than a kite just to be able to force the words onto the page. Only my teachers taking pity on me and granting me extensions that I could never ask for myself has saved me from terrible failure.


----------



## Marleywhite (Aug 24, 2012)

I am failing my public speaking class . It is my worse nightmare and I have a presentation tomorrow!


----------



## daininki (Oct 29, 2012)

No but I did drop a course early on because I didn't like how the first few lectures went. too much group interaction needed, we had to go up and stand in front of like 60 people while they threw out what they thought of us based on our appearance. wtff D: it's a nonverbal communications class. also, skits. and going out observing strangers and writing a paper on it. no way.


----------



## polkaspot (Oct 30, 2012)

I took an incomplete for a course because I wouldn't do the required presentations. But it was a capstone class required to graduate so the next semester I bit the bullet and did them. Nearly passed out, was obviously shaking the entire time, but I managed. In the same class I got a 0 on an assignment because I didn't participate in the required discussion.

Thank heavens the majority of science courses are graded on homework and exams and not discussion!


----------



## niacin (May 26, 2012)

I failed because I didn't do my projects on time. It was due to depression/SA, and I would skip class a lot or leave early so I could cry in the bathrooms.


----------



## Schnapps (Jun 27, 2011)

Yes, I failed many courses, all my classes required discussions, and then I also developed a fear of what people would think of my written work. I wish I had understood that it was caused by my social anxiety but I was too afraid to ask anyone for help. I eventually finished the degree but with a terrible gpa that I feel doesn't reflect my true abilities. I can't even imagine telling job interviewers about my degree, it just makes me feel terrible. 

I am trying atm to build my confidence back up, I just know it will take a lot of time.


----------



## MrHappens (Aug 22, 2012)

Just the assignments that required my non-existent oratory. As of now, I'm working on my speaking skills for upcoming foreign language classes that being in January.


----------



## yadx (Nov 2, 2012)

well I actually ended up not doing the presentation at all. so yeah, there goes my grade


----------



## sh13 (Oct 26, 2012)

Funny thing is that I actually got an A in presentation skills last year. How does that happen? haha


----------



## BeyondOsiris (Nov 2, 2012)

I always feel incredibly anxious right before it's my turn to present something orally in front of the class, but once I get up there I feel better once I start talking and I can BS stuff really well. I've never failed a class, but the one thing I remember that I would never do is in English we had to sit in a circle and there would be a moderator who would ask questions and we had to talk to gain points (it was called a Socratic Seminar), and I would always fail those because I never had anything to say.


----------



## wullymully (Nov 22, 2012)

BeyondOsiris said:


> *I always feel incredibly anxious right before it's my turn to present something orally in front of the class, but once I get up there I feel better once I start talking and I can BS stuff really well. *I've never failed a class, but the one thing I remember that I would never do is in English we had to sit in a circle and there would be a moderator who would ask questions and we had to talk to gain points (it was called a Socratic Seminar), and I would always fail those because I never had anything to say.


I am exactly like this.

But labs, group meetings, tutorials are really scary for me.

My group project partners last year soon caught on that I was socially awkward.......so they were extremely surprised when I was the best presentor during our presentations.


----------



## lockS (Sep 15, 2011)

Yes, same reason as you....and I have a presentation monday that I'm probably going to scr*w up. *sigh* Hate it!


----------



## yna (Jul 27, 2012)

No but I've gotten a couple of Ws because I wanted to make myself suffer through them even though I knew a lot of group work and presentations would be involved. But eventually I just couldn't and by then it was too late to drop without a W. Sigh. D:


----------



## whattothink (Jun 2, 2005)

ThomasS2112 said:


> I'm about to fail a class, just because I don't speak during the group discussion time.
> 
> They have us sit in a circle and speak about text. Something I can't bring myself to do. We have done this twice and I have gotten a 0/20 both times and my grade is going to drop from a 68% to a 58% soon.
> 
> ...


I miss a lot of classes due to SA/depression. Also, some days I'm too depressed to do any school work, or if I do, it's rushed. It definitely effects my grades.


----------



## Linlinh (Sep 6, 2011)

When I was in college, I had to take a discussing literature class (it wasn't possible to switch out). Participation was a big part of the grade. I was in danger of failing, but I still couldn't push myself to participate. Fortunately, I studied hard and passed the exam with flying colors.


----------



## gorbulas (Feb 13, 2004)

I failed many classes (and had to withdraw from my first college) before I got therapy. It took a couple of years for me to get back on track because I felt like a failure and was in a state of depression. I resumed school and got a degree, but this time after therapy and medication. Now I am back at school and I feel like I am going to fail this program because of SA, I am in such a mess right now.


----------



## lavandula (Oct 3, 2012)

a lot of times in high school. managed to pass a lot of them though. I know I pretty much failled this one class in senior year. Still passed though. I decided to skip this one presentation we had to do. I knew these kids were laughing at me for some reason and I couldn't take it anymore.


----------



## The Enemy Within (Sep 20, 2012)

My college attemps resume in failure. 10+ years in and out and no cigar :no

Looking back my failure as a college student has a substancial part in my initial frustrations and also my self steem. 
Everyone that knows me from a long time throw that in my face specially my family. It hurts because I spent some time and money from my parents, but this f****** social phobia curse and depression prevents me from suceed !!!


----------



## Jkate89 (Oct 17, 2012)

I have come so close so many times. Including a required french class in which we were expected to speak in front of the class, and have interviews with the professor one on one. Somehow, I managed to skim by.


----------



## Samtrix (Aug 22, 2011)

I failed the majority of my science classes because I couldn't ask for help, and was too nervous to go to tutorials.


----------



## enfield (Sep 4, 2010)

i only failed 1 class in high school, but you could attribute it indirectly to SA - if i had had friends and wasn't lonely and had been able to get more help and things like that i probably would have had a much better chance at completing the essays for the class i failed.


----------



## bioalp43 (Feb 10, 2012)

Went from straight A's to failing classes within two weeks. . . so yes.


----------



## Monroee (Aug 26, 2009)

I failed a gym class in HS due to really bad SA and phobia surrounding getting hit with a ball. The teacher was a b-tch who just ignored the fact that I'd go cry in the bathroom during classes. I'd come out all puffy eyed, and she'd go "Sitting out again? Another fail then." She really hated me and I didn't know why, I was a super shy loner who cried in the bathroom, you'd think as a teacher (someone who should be caring towards students) would be more compassionate and try to find out what was wrong. 

I failed a class in college because it involved a big group project and I simply couldn't do it, and it was too late to drop it. 

I've dropped numerous classes once I found out there was too much social interaction involved..


----------



## Lizza (Nov 14, 2012)

Yes I failed my Computer Engineering course because I wouldnt turn up for group discussions which comprised of me and 5 other extremely clever boys. I had gotten onto that (expensive) course at a good uni, on my own 'intelligence' merits, yet that didnt seem to work out for me as I re-did the first year and then dropped out. I had started skipping lectures because I imagined that skipping the tutorials had already done enough damage to my grades.

I transferred to a less desirable university and I am now completing a degree in Public Relations and Media (how ironic!) where I get good grades. I am also apparently very good at Public Speaking (in school and in general) but I think that's because I can fake it. Not because I'm actually confident. Far from.

Social Anxiety really messed up my early twenties but I am determined not to let it define me.


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

Well back then it wasn't because of social anxiety. Mainly it was because I just really didn't care about school and I wasn't interested. Sadly, people thought it was because I am stupid but the teachers know that's not the case when they see me actually put effort into my school work.


----------



## munir (Jun 1, 2012)

Yes I have. I failed my sociology class and my English. Now I'm on academic probation because my GPA is low. I hate classes that you need to communicate to pass.


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

ThomasS2112 said:


> I wish I could drop the class, but I am only in highschool and I have to take English class.


Try and say really generic points asap, in my group speaking work I got a low C but all the good points get taken fast and those get higher marks even if you knew it too (Like top marks for stating a few simple things). Or ask your teacher about it and see if you can figure something out.


----------



## peacelovemusic (Apr 13, 2012)

I'm afraid I'm going to fail chemistry because I'm too afraid to ask for help :/


----------



## DrPlease (Dec 5, 2011)

Social Anxiety hasn't been the direct cause for my failure at school, but it has been the cause of my depression which does wreck my chances of doing well in school. Also not ever seeking help or working in groups doesn't help either. I just have to be a god damned hero when everyone else talks to the professor, gets old exams to practice with, collaborates on homework, and helps each other learn the material. So in that regard it doesn't help.


----------



## ztraightedge (Dec 9, 2012)

Never. Even I had some social Anxiety, I was a bright student and one of the best in the class!


----------



## Luvere (Dec 11, 2012)

I dropped out of school twice and eventually got expelled for being too shy to go to the classes. Seriously, the principal actually said that I couldn't return to school unless I stopped being anthropophobic. I also nearly failed my Driver Education Course. I had a random unexpected panic attack, grabbed my cigars, and walked out. The teacher didn't mind tho and was just curious about what cigars I smoked.


----------



## hypestyle (Nov 12, 2003)

SA/Depression, in the past, it led to dropping out of college twice.. but now I'm finishing, victory is possible!


----------



## Shibumi (Dec 12, 2012)

SUCK THE ANXIETY UP! OK MAYBE ITS EASIER SAID THAN DONE BUT YOU CAN'T KEEP MENTALLY GIVING UP... Anxiety can be overcome by staying strong and be positive whatever you do. Positive thinking comes positive results tell yourself that. Stop beating yourself up with negative thoughts of "Omg another day of school tomorrow who am I going to hang out with"? or "Everyone is going to insult me" Let me tell you something: I was all alone in school, girls kept calling me weird cos I was always stuttering and sat alone in classes. NOW! boy oh boy I gained confidence COS I learnt to deal with it. MORAL OF THIS POST: FACE YOUR FEARS! Maybe hard but you cant be someone if you keep surrendering


----------



## AceRimmer (Nov 12, 2008)

I got expelled for a GPA < 1.0. Does that count?


----------



## CheesePlease (Feb 12, 2012)

I failed 3 classes because I was to afraid to go to the appropriate office to ask for the classes to be dropped. Stupid I know. I used to have good grades and never ever dropped a class before, I was too afraid to ask and of what my parents would say.


----------



## CefaliK (Oct 28, 2011)

I just got a D in calculus 1, because I was too afraid to go the tutoring center for help. Now I get to retake it in the summer, yay.....

Got all A's except that god awful class


----------



## Sigh2 (Dec 13, 2012)

I am currently failing a class that is all a out being social and relationships between people. I can't stand the study of something I fear... So I hardly ever speak a word leaving the very unsupportive teacher to give me a failing score


----------



## Freiheit (Dec 8, 2008)

No but I did end up with a few B's and was very disappointed in myself.


----------



## Moment of Clarity (Nov 3, 2011)

Freiheit said:


> No but I did end up with a few B's and was very disappointed in myself.


Why? I just don't see why you'd feel "very disappointed", unless you didn't try and knew you could have done a lot better.


----------



## Freiheit (Dec 8, 2008)

Moment of Clarity said:


> Why? I just don't see why you'd feel "very disappointed", unless you didn't try and knew you could have done a lot better.


I know I could have done better. I just didn't put in enough study time.


----------



## catcharay (Sep 15, 2011)

This semester was not good for me..I did not do one of my assessments, involving talking in front of a lecture theatre. But my exams and assignment should give me a pass, hopefully.


----------



## Croquantes (May 15, 2009)

I was just put on academic probation a second time for failing a course I should've dropped out of but tried to convince myself to go. I stopped going about a week after the cutoff day to drop courses. Not sure what I'm going to do now. 

I love school. I love learning and getting new text books but I hate how the anxiety makes me feel and how it never goes away. So I skip, which leads to me gradually not going at all.


----------



## LONDN (Dec 17, 2012)

<<<Sorry, edited post because i want to get off this forum thanks, LONDN>>>


----------



## faustinesea (Dec 20, 2012)

I was on the verge of failing a couple of times, but I dropped the classes in time so my GPA wasn't affected.

I was also kicked out of three classes on three separate occasions as a result of my social anxiety.

I agree with LONDN's advice. In my experience, sometimes it doesn't work (there _are_ teachers out there who are just jerks), but on the other hand, sometimes it does. It's definitely worth a try.


----------



## Archaeron (Dec 16, 2012)

I failed speaking exam for Dutch, we had to contribute to a discussion with the whole class, and I didn't say anything so I ended up with a 1/20 lol. Luckily my theory exam was good enough to compensate it. Oral exams in general aren't too difficult for me, I'm not nervous or anything. The only problem is that my answers are straight to the point, I only said what was necessary. It's not a real problem though and I didn't get worse results because of that, but it certainly did annoy the teachers haha.

What LONDN said sounds like a good idea. If I'll ever get into trouble I'll certainly follow your advice.


----------



## leave me alone (Apr 1, 2011)

More times than I can count..


----------



## DesertStar91 (Feb 1, 2012)

I've almost failed a few classes, but it's not because of those reasons; although the SA never helps. I am going for a linguistic minor and that requires talking. I have no idea how I haven't passed out every time I am asked to talk.


----------



## Unkn0wn Pleasures (Nov 24, 2011)

Not quite. But I've dropped quite a few (more than half).


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Did I fail any classes? No. However, there was one quiz (small points) where it was noted that we had to pass ALL quizzes (7/10 minimum) or fail the entire class. We came up to a section of the programming class where I literally studied like crazy, but still had a panic attack. I couldn't think during the quiz. I talked to the assistant and the professor about it. They helped explain the content and then I took the quiz again and got a 10.

If I had done that before, I never would have put so much pressure on myself!


----------



## Sniper Wolf (Oct 19, 2012)

during my senior year of high school I failed precalculus because of depression. It was the first time I failed a class


----------



## identitycrisis (Sep 18, 2011)

I had numerous late drops and poor grades during college because of depression and SA. Don't think I ever outright failed one though... I'd have to look over my transcript again.


----------



## Daylight (Jun 20, 2009)

Failed one and withdrew from one this past semester. I'm gonna have to take 2 summer courses to get back on track to graduate on time.


----------



## ryobi (Jan 13, 2009)

Yes I failed music but I graduated with honors with a degree in chemistry and biology. I thought music, a humanity, no problem. Buit there was a problem the class was graded on a curve and the other students in the class were music majors, and I had never even learned how to read music. Needless to say, I flunked that class. 
Suposedly the college said humanities were for expanding your horizens but don't believe them if you're in school. Take something your familiar with.


----------



## blu xo (Dec 27, 2012)

Oh no  talk to your prof about your SA. I've told a few of my prof's tho I always made sure to participate at least some of the time. Anyway, it just seemed a bit easier to speak in class if my prof knew I had difficulty w public speaking. 

I never failed a course but I have gotten lower grades because of my SA (from not participating much), especially in my freshman year. It also helps taking some of the same classes as your friends


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

Failed classes? Sheeeiiiit I was held back 2 times thanks to it, or more thanks to my **** school attitude I had thanks to my SA.

Parents were getting divorced, life was changing real fast it was almost dizzying, on top of that I was gettin bullied pretty badly and school just sucked so I started saying **** school and barely even showed up anymore, this lasted about 2 or 3 years untill I got my **** together. 

Result? 18 years and still stuck in highschool.... biggest ****ing regret in my life.


----------



## FeelNothing (Sep 25, 2012)

I have never failed a class because of it but I don't engage in conversations and group work so I've probably lost some marks there!


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

I didn't fail any classes but some of my grades were low because I would skip days/activities where we would have to do anything social.


----------



## ImAlwaysAnxious (Dec 30, 2012)

No, but my grades have been lowered because I was afraid to speak aloud and for that, I got very few participation points. =/ I've always been scared that anything I say will embarrass me, because often, I do embarrass myself when I talk. It's sad...especially when people around me are judgmental. Then I become even more harsh on myself for not doing things right. I mean, I do talk and act normal, but there's almost always some anxious feeling I get around being near certain people, especially teachers.


----------



## Amity (Dec 28, 2012)

No, but in english last year it made the difference between an 89% and a 90%. That sounds like nothing, but english is the only thing where its possible for me to get a 90.

Also, I've always thought being marked on public speaking was ridiculous. That's like testing a person's confidence and personality. I understand its important to mark oral skills in language classes, but why in front of the whole class?


----------



## kilgoretrout (Jul 20, 2011)

I avoided school because of SA/depression so I would register for correspondence courses instead and then only do them for a couple weeks (without applying much effort). Some of the final course grades are atrocious, I can't believe I did that to myself. Even though I eventually upgraded them years later and did much better, the old grades are still on my official transcript. :\


----------



## Summerneverending (Jan 3, 2013)

I'm about to fail this math class. Every time I try to ask for help I get stressed and scared of talking to my prof one on one. I can't fail this class though, I don't know what to do.


----------



## Xanatos32 (Dec 28, 2012)

Since I majored in a foreign language, I gave tons of presentations. I loved getting up in class talking. I aced all my presentations, but when it came to writing essays, that's where I bombed.

Poor transitions, weak thesis statements, and often I had been given topics or had to choose topics with almost zero available research. My least favorite one was a 30 page paper I wrote on Caló which had very little scientific and diachronic research. All the good topics had been taken, and our library despite the size of it had two decent resources out of the 15 I needed.

Other than that I failed Econ 101 because our professor just received his Ph.D in microeconomics and basically taught the class from a purely mathematical 300 to 400 level approach rather than a broad overview.

On top of that, he would give quizzes on material after lecturing about it for 35 minutes. 

The one time he actually taught macroeconomics, I made an A on my paper. My other least favorite class was British History. A really fun class, but the professor did not teach from the book, allow us to take notes, or do anything but discuss random facts from the general history of Europe.

His tests had these trick essay questions that you were not supposed to answer. Basically, they were historical errors either with the wrong date, wrong person, or unconnected events.

Imagine someone asking, "Describe Gerald Ford's success as Representative of Michigan's 4th congressional district." Obscure crap like that. It did not say, "do not answer this question if it is wrong." 

It was basically choose 6 short essay questions to answer of the 10. Of course, Gerald Ford was not in British History, but that's the kind of crap I had to put up with. If you were a history buff, it was a fun little challenge.

Other notable bad teachers/professors would argue with me over stupid stuff like "jugo de china" is not an acceptable way of saying orange juice. It was all part of the "Culto" crowd's attempt at linguistic purification. 

I have been in two classes where I was one of only five out of the original 30 students to pass. My EMT course and Finite Math.

Never failed for participation. Break the ice on the first day and say anything even if it is wrong. Sure as hell beats trying to fit in after several weeks have gone by.


----------



## Xanatos32 (Dec 28, 2012)

Summerneverending said:


> I'm about to fail this math class. Every time I try to ask for help I get stressed and scared of talking to my prof one on one. I can't fail this class though, I don't know what to do.


Find the college's math tutors. They can help you one on one with that kind of stuff. It's fairly low pressure too. Often it might just be the professor's way of teaching or intimidation by his authority.

My calculus professor got mad at me for suggesting I could not see that there was more than one way to solve an equation. My high school teacher bore into our heads a particular way to solve something, and did not teach us alternatives or shortcuts. This was a huge problem for me thinking that I had to do unnecessary work. Same was true when I took computer science, and stuck to outdated algorithms.


----------



## SecretMe (Dec 16, 2007)

I've never failed anything, but I've received significanly lower grades than I would have if I didn't have SA. I've also dropped SEVERAL classes because of SA so I wouldn't later end up failing them. I read the syllabus the first day and if there is a lot of talking, group projects, or presentations required then I will drop the class right then.


----------



## JimmyReptile (Jan 4, 2013)

I have failed multiple college courses where SA was a factor in my failure. I am a procrastinator and I fall way behind and have trouble approaching the professor for help. 
What really helped me was getting in touch with my university's accessibility services department. They hooked me up witha counselor who I felt comfortable with and helps me by contacting professors if I am having trouble. Additionally they got a few of my failing grades stricken from my transcript witha letter from my doctor. I would really recommend this to anyone else having similar problems. 
Cheers


----------



## Fledgling (Jan 1, 2013)

Failed one class in high school because I made a habit of ditching. Had subpar grades in others because of the same reason. Also, it doesn't help when you have no motivation whatsoever. In early college, I did a lot of course dropping. This made me turn to online classes, which are a LIFESAVER.


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

I don't go to college or anything but getting a E in my final physics exam in hs dragged me down a grade to a C, not just because of anxiety depression as well meant I never focused or cared much about the subject.


----------



## Ayvee (Jan 3, 2013)

Not yet, but that I rarely take part in class discussions sometimes brings down my mark. And I almost failed my C.E class just because my SA made going into the community and volunteering difficult. I made another thread about that a few days ago, hehe...but I got through that (slowly and painfully.)


----------



## SuperSky (Feb 16, 2011)

Got a C+ in year 8 drama because my group came up with retarded ideas and I didn't have the guts to tell them that they were morons and their ideas were ****.


----------



## AbilityProd (Jan 15, 2013)

In middle school I played saxophone and failed band class because the teacher made us play certain pieces alone, as a test, while the entire class listened. Also, concerts were something like 60% of our grade and I never attended any because I couldn't force myself to perform in public. About half way through the year I ran out of reeds and was too anxious to ask the instructor for more so I just quit playing and fingered notes until I eventually failed. Damn shame too because I loved playing the saxophone. 

In high school I had the laziest social science(s) (psychology, sociology, government, economics) teacher who rarely gave assignments as he did not like to grade papers. Instead most of our grade was composed of 'participation points.' I hate the idea of participation points. I had literally 100% on everything on the first quarter and only got a B because of the participation points system. Once I learned I could not achieve an A without participating I gave up on any and every class with such a system and on classes that had numerous group projects and just got the best grades possible without participating or working in groups.

I did not have a calculator for all of Chemistry I my sophomore year of high school (as my family could not afford the proper calculator required for the class) and I was too anxious/embarrassed to ask to borrow one every single day. I still managed to pass the class with a D but not having the proper equipment led to more social issues. I was always last done with the tests by a long period of time compared to the other students, as I had to write down and work out every single problem on scratch paper. Working with Avogadro's number and such with a pencil and paper is not the easiest thing I have ever done.

I received a three hour, Saturday detention for not working with my group. I was called to the office and had to talk the principal who told me to go and talk with the teacher about why I was there... Long story short I didn't go talk to the person, as talking one on one with someone I barely knew was impossible. The teacher normally in the class (who I had two years in a row and was fairly comfortable around) was absent so a different teacher in the building (who I had never had or even really seen around) was teaching the class. Several weeks later I was called back into the office and was told I had two counts of insubordination. The first being not working with my group when told, and the second being not talking to the teacher about the problem when told. Social anxiety had landed me my first detention ever, on a flawless school career of never being punished in any way.


----------



## Elleire (Jul 24, 2011)

Public speaking class. Go figure.


----------



## gusstaf (Jan 1, 2012)

Yep. I completely stopped going to one of my classes because of SA. Flunked and was put on probation. In general, you'd never know from my college GPA that I used to be a very good student. I completely gave up on myself after about a year of school and even then managed to slide by with okay grades. But you can't never go to class at all and expect to pass.


----------



## Nico Robin (Jan 16, 2013)

I haven't failed because of SA (yet) but my grades are always lower than they would've been if I participated. I just can't make myself raise my hand in class even if I have to say just one word. I hate English classes the most, the discussions make me so nervous. I just sit there in the circle not saying anything for the whole class and then feel stupid afterwards >.>


----------



## rifulcube (Jan 1, 2013)

Yes, ALOT. My sociology teacher gave group projects like once a week, and we had to spend half an hour in class discussing stuff with our group members. So what i did was i skipped class alot to avoid talking to people, and the teacher eventually emailed me and request that i drop her class. So i did, and signed up for the class again the 2nd semester, promising myself that i wouldn't skip class and just tried to get it over with, but the same thing happened and i dropped class again......I hate groupwork so much


----------



## Gavroche (Jan 12, 2013)

I havent failed any classes, but my anxiety has led to me having a lower performance no doubt.


----------



## butters2962 (Nov 24, 2012)

i dropped out of high school because of it.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

Math because i never ask questions and ask for help.


----------



## intothewest (Feb 17, 2013)

Yep, Anthropological Theory. It was purely discussion-based, and you HAD to make a comment on the reading each day or lose points. I hated it and ended up dropping it both times that I attempted it... But the worst part was listening to other students' remarks. It didn't matter how horrifically racist or blatantly colonialistic the essays were -- nobody ever became outraged, and my classmates opted every time to be kind to or even praise the author. That's one big reason why I struggled with speaking out, because I was literally the only one responding with anger and their silence was just too frustrating.


----------

